# B13 interior



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

was there a B13 that was 4-door and had black interior? i would like to change my brown interior to black, but the only black interiors I've seen are from SE-R's. thanx


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> was there a B13 that was 4-door and had black interior? i would like to change my brown interior to black, but the only black interiors I've seen are from SE-R's. thanx


I've been to a couple of junkyards in which both had many, many, many B13 sentra 4 doors (E, XE, one or two GXEs) and all of these cars had either brown or grey interior. So far I've only seen black interior in the NXs (1600 and 2000) and the B13 Sentra SE-Rs. If the doo doo brown interior is not for you, you can always use the grey interior.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thanx, but i really wanted black...i guess ill have to use the black SE-R parts that fit and the parts that dont fit, get the grey ones. thanx


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> thanx, but i really wanted brown...i guess ill have to use the black SE-R parts that fit and the parts that dont fit, get the grey ones. thanx


too bad you're in houston.... i was at a junkyard yesterday (<- EP)...had a b13 w/black interior...it was in pretty good condition (interior complete).

hmm....guess that doesn't realy help, huh? ^^;


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Solidox2k said:


> too bad you're in houston.... i was at a junkyard yesterday (<- EP)...had a b13 w/black interior...it was in pretty good condition (interior complete).
> 
> hmm....guess that doesn't realy help, huh? ^^;


damnit! I will do anything to find one in houston! no B13's in junkyards!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I've also seen a dark blue interior on a 4 door b13. Just curious, what all do you mean by interior? Are you including the cloth door panels, seats, etc, or just the plastic trim pieces?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well i only care about the plastic trim and dash board etc.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

interior complete included all trim, headliner, dashes, carpet, and seats.

nacho, houston doesn't have any jy's specializing in imports? try looking for those, if you haven't already.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Solidox2k said:


> too bad you're in houston.... i was at a junkyard yesterday (<- EP)...had a b13 w/black interior...it was in pretty good condition (interior complete).
> 
> hmm....guess that doesn't realy help, huh? ^^;


Was it a 2 door or 4 door B13 that had the black interior?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

yes i looked in the imports sections, but they have alot of toyotas, mazdas, and hondas. no sentras.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Masa said:


> Was it a 2 door or 4 door B13 that had the black interior?



hmm, didn't even think about it when i posted. it was a 2 door.



Nacho_nissan said:


> yes i looked in the imports sections, but they have alot of toyotas, mazdas, and hondas. no sentras


Too bad. no one seems to have a lot of sentras (>90'). well, if you're determined might as well try galveston or tx city........oooorrr.... browse a crowded parking lot at night in ninja gear, armed with a trimpad tool and a phillips..... they'll never know what hit em....heh... heh....heh.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Solidox2k said:


> Too bad. no one seems to have a lot of sentras (>90'). well, if you're determined might as well try galveston or tx city........oooorrr.... browse a crowded parking lot at night in ninja gear, armed with a trimpad tool and a phillips..... they'll never know what hit em....heh... heh....heh.


lol, might just try that... :thumbup:


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> lol, might just try that... :thumbup:


Why not paint the plastic pieces black, and just recover the seats in black and have a new black headliner installed? It would probably end up costing you less in the long run, and you can choose nicer seats and headliner patterns than the stock ones.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i painted a few pieces and i dont like it because it shines alot. i used that "dash paint" but its still too shiny and it somes off easily. so thats why i was wonderin if there was anyother way. luckily the SE-R dash and carpet fits


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> i painted a few pieces and i dont like it because it shines alot. i used that "dash paint" but its still too shiny and it somes off easily. so thats why i was wonderin if there was anyother way. luckily the SE-R dash and carpet fits


Nice. Grats on the dash and carpet install. Looking forward to seeing the pics on your cardomain page. :thumbup:


----------



## mccartyfan (Sep 23, 2003)

92sentra said:


> Why not paint the plastic pieces black


Exactly the post I was looking for! What is the right type of paint for the dash trim plastic, dash, door panel, etc vinyl? I have the brown interior and am looking for that black/chrome look on my '91 Sentra XE coupe. Thanks in advance!


----------

